# Fastener Type and Purpose Chart



## SmithTitos (Dec 27, 2012)

quite handy chart thanks for posting it will help newbies of our field


----------



## roofingquotes (Mar 6, 2013)

Thanks for sharing. This may come handy.


----------



## alexjoe (Jun 10, 2013)

Thanks for sharing such kind of informative chart.


----------



## jeffnc (Apr 1, 2011)

There are so many new screws coming out now. It would be nice to have a chart for the new type ("Structural screw", etc) and the old type it replaces.

e.g.
http://www.fastenmaster.com/details/product/timberlok-heavy-duty-wood-screw.html


----------

